# Wooo, my new obsession, betta art!



## Vier (Feb 1, 2012)

Just a few..!





























I dont have a scanner so Ive just been photographing these, but I have so many more bettas I've drawn. I'm the biggest sucker for HM plakats and dumbos. I will get my commission info up soon.









I just finished this one a few days ago









An ATC commission of 2 lovely boys


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

These are so gorgeous!!! I'll be asking for a commission!


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

OMG definitely let me know how much you charge for a mini canvas.


----------

